# Amarok spielt keine AudioCDs



## riedochs (21. September 2010)

Habe folgende Problem:

Mein neues System ist seit heute in Betrieb und Amarok weigert sich AudioCDs abzuspielen.

Ich verwende Kubuntu in der aktuellen Version mit KDE4x. Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2010)

Es sollte folgendes Paket geben, das installiert sein muss, damit Amarok (und andere KDE-Anwendungen) mit Audio-CDs umgehen können.


```
kdemultimedia-kio-plugins - transparent audio CD access for KDE 4 applications
```


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2010)

Muss ich nachher mal schauen


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2010)

Das Paket ist bereits installiert


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2010)

Dann mach mal (z.B. in Kaffeine) die Gegenprobe, ob Audio-CDs überhaupt erkannt werden…


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2010)

Da bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VLC funktioniert komischerweise.


----------



## lazy (22. September 2010)

Naja Kaffeine macht dich ja auf ein Plugin aufmerksam, was hast du denn schon installiert, bzw nicht installiert?

Kannst du Audio Dateien einzeln wiedergeben? Also auch von der CD ?


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2010)

Einzelne Titel gehen von der CD auch mit VLC nicht. MP3s sind kein Problem


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2010)

VLC nutzt nicht das Media-Backend von KDE, Kaffeine und Amarok setzen da auf die gleichen Libs. Wenn du das Plugin tatsächlich installiert hast, würde ich an dieser Stelle nen Bugreport bei KDE-Multimedia schreiben.


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2010)

So, jetzt wird es kurios: Habe eben zu Testzwecken mein USB DVD-ROM angeschlossen: geht. Nur warum ist mir schleierhaft.

Mein internes Laufwerk hängt an SATA und wird im AHCI Modus betrieben.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. September 2010)

Macht deine fstab irgendetwas mit dem CD-Laufwerk? Eigentlich sollte sie das nicht.


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2010)

Zum CD-ROM steht nichts in der FSTAB


```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
# for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
# devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#

# <file system>                                 <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc                                            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0

# / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
UUID=28542326-dc95-4f42-8a20-27cbf01fce68       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1

# /home was on /dev/sda5 during installation
UUID=fe4aaaba-7d16-4afd-81ad-abbaf60a78c3       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2

#swap
/dev/sdb5                                       none            swap    sw              0       0

#/home/jochen/virtualbox
/dev/sdb7                                       /home/jochen/virtualbox ext3    defaults        0       2

#/temp
#/dev/sdb6                                      /tmp            ext4    defaults        0       2

#nfs von 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.1:/home                               /home/jochen/nethome    nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/video                              /home/jochen/filme      nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/share                              /home/jochen/share      nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/musik                              /home/jochen/musik      nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/gemeinsam_jochen_kathrin           /home/jochen/gemeinsame nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/programme                          /home/jochen/progs      nfs4    defaults        0       0
192.168.0.1:/virtual_machines                   /home/jochen/netvms     nfs4    defaults        0       0
```
was mir heute morgen noch aufgefallen ist: Das CD-ROM läuft als /dev/sr0


----------



## Dragonix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte irgendwann mit keinem KDE Programm CDs abspielen. KDE mag -- wieso auch immer -- nur /dev/cdrom, nicht aber /dev/sr0. Hab's mit udev repariert.. Gentoo Forums :: View topic - [Solved] kde4 (kscd,amarok) refuses to play audiocd's


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2010)

Kennen die KDE-Entwickler diesen Bug? Wenn nein, solltest du ihn mitteilen.


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Ich konnte irgendwann mit keinem KDE Programm CDs abspielen. KDE mag -- wieso auch immer -- nur /dev/cdrom, nicht aber /dev/sr0. Hab's mit udev repariert.. Gentoo Forums :: View topic - [Solved] kde4 (kscd,amarok) refuses to play audiocd's



Kurze Rückmeldung: Amarok will immer noch nicht, dafür geht jetzt die CD Wiedergabe in VLC funktioniert jetzt zu 100%. DVDs gehen jetzt auch über das interne Laufwerk. Das langt mir vorerst.


----------

